# check ph often in a cloned?



## techrons78 (Jan 10, 2015)

I set my ph Sith my hormones at 5.8..ph..I know oh changes so I need to adjust daily? Please advise this is first time cloning. .tech


----------



## superman (Jan 10, 2015)

think ya might have a couple typos there but no problem. If you're in rockwool, which has a high initial ph, it needs to be soaked in some water around 5.5 or so for a day to get it down some. 
 Ph isn't that huge a factor in cloning so somewhere between 6.0 and 7.5 is just fine. The ph is more of a nutrient uptake issue. I don't adjust the ph until it's time to start feeding them. I think you'll find that cloning isn't as complicated as you think, you'll get it down after a couple times. Good luck!!!
 Peace, Superman


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you..yes I am a lazy speller. . Well the clones are not dead yet lol..  we  see. .I have them on 18-6..in an Octocloner spray bucket...tech


----------



## superman (Jan 11, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much about ph, more the water temperature 65 to 75 and you'll be seeing roots soon. Just be patient, may take 10 days or more.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2015)

Ph should not matter when dealing with clones since you do not feed them.  I just use plain water from the tap.  It is when you start feeding a plant that ph becomes critical to maintain.  Jmo


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2015)

my tap water comes close to 8 ph, my clones never seemed to mind


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Ph should not matter when dealing with clones since you do not feed them.  I just use plain water from the tap.  It is when you start feeding a plant that ph becomes critical to maintain.  Jmo



:yeahthat:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 12, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Thank you..yes I am a lazy speller. . Well the clones are not dead yet lol..  we  see. .I have them on 18-6..in an Octocloner spray bucket...tech



Put those cuts on 24/0. 18/6 is only gunna make them take longer to root.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> Put those cuts on 24/0. 18/6 is only gunna make them take longer to root.



I have actually found that 12/12 gets me roots faster and the clones look way healthier once they do root.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 12, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have actually found that 12/12 gets me roots faster and the clones look way healthier once they do root.


They don't need to reveg at all?

I've been getting roots in 8-11 days on 24/0.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> They don't need to reveg at all?
> 
> I've been getting roots in 8-11 days on 24/0.



No. They don't seem to start flowering. They just throw roots.  I have one that just threw roots. I will take a pic.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is a Banana Buckeye clone at 10 days. 

View attachment SAM_1728.JPG


View attachment SAM_1729.JPG


----------



## superman (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice looking clone!! I wouldn't change a thing. I've just always kept mine at 24-0. Not that it's any better, it's just how I started out and it worked. I've just never been one to change something that I've had reasonable success with.

When there's several factors it's hard sometimes to put your finger on exactly what went wrong or right. If I take the clones from the bottom of the plant and don't let the res water get too cool or warm, things work out well. 

 Strain may be a factor. My AK 48, Big Bud and OG clone like a dream. But the Critical Kush and 8-Ball Kush can be contrary even setting side by side with the others in the cloner.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2015)

strange thing i witnessed this last grow, i threw clones near my flowering plants where they were covered with dome, and left in coco, in very cold weather when lights off, at about 68F when lights on, and to my surprise, i had them root 100%. i don't know if the 12/12 had to do with it, as it is the first time that i ever hear about it, so maybe there is something to it, and yeah, they never seemed to go into flowering...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 12, 2015)

zem said:


> strange thing i witnessed this last grow, i threw clones near my flowering plants where they were covered with dome, and left in coco, in very cold weather when lights off, at about 68F when lights on, and to my surprise, i had them root 100%. i don't know if the 12/12 had to do with it, as it is the first time that i ever hear about it, so maybe there is something to it, and yeah, they never seemed to go into flowering...


That's pretty cool zem!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

zem said:


> strange thing i witnessed this last grow, i threw clones near my flowering plants where they were covered with dome, and left in coco, in very cold weather when lights off, at about 68F when lights on, and to my surprise, i had them root 100%. i don't know if the 12/12 had to do with it, as it is the first time that i ever hear about it, so maybe there is something to it, and yeah, they never seemed to go into flowering...



I have had the same experience. I put 3 clones in my flower tent down low where they got no direct light and were chilly during lights out and they threw roots pretty quick and looked very healthy.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> Here is a Banana Buckeye clone at 10 days.



That is a really healthy looking clone with good root growth. Do you use rooting hormone?  
I think one of the bigger keys to success is not using too intense a light for clones. Less light the better. I read somewhere in Clarke's book that light actually inteferes with the rooting process.


----------



## superman (Jan 12, 2015)

To much light just turned mine yellow with little sign roots. Less is better! !
Peace, Superman


----------

